

Startup Meetup @ Stanford on Fri 30th, 5pm - enra
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=161287638595

======
enra
Event is free so you can just show up with your friends, but if you can please
RSVP, so we don't run out of beer too soon!

------
dtran
rickyyean and I will be there to represent Stanford's Business Association of
Stanford Entrepreneurial Students (BASES)

